# Welcome aboard the columbia wagon !!



## machinemud

Today , i convince 2 worker to buy nail spotter when they saw me use it on screws, filling second coat on my straightflex with my spotter and filling crak ! So tonight there going On walltools to buy columbia spoter !! Yep i'm on a mission to make columbia big in the province on quebec !! After all , why not buy something that is made in our great country !!


----------



## cdwoodcox

machinemud said:


> Today , i convince 2 worker to buy nail spotter when they saw me use it on screws, filling second coat on my straightflex with my spotter and filling crak ! So tonight there going On walltools to buy columbia spoter !! Yep i'm on a mission to make columbia big in the province on quebec !! After all , why not buy something that is made in our great country !!


 It is better if you buy foreign made products. If you don't believe me ask our government


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

cdwoodcox said:


> It is better if you buy foreign made products. If you don't believe me ask our government


 Not only is Columbia a foriegn producer,, but they speak a foriegn language,,,,,,,, England IS a foriegn country ,,,ain't it???:whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper

Yip, but aint Canada a French speaking country?................:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Good on ya Machinemud - They are not only made in Canada, but in British Columbia !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

E.K Taper said:


> Yip, but aint Canada a French speaking country?................:whistling2:


We only do the French thing, well eating our beavers:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Canada - Land of Moose and Buffalo


----------



## cazna

It must be frustrating not having hands.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> It must be frustrating not having hands.


Yeah,,,, right,,,,,,, tell that to your sheep...... kiwi:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Mudshark said:


> Canada - Land of Moose and Buffalo


 Only in Canada could a moose get THAT horney!!!!!:lol:


----------

